# Do our radios have SSV?



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Section 4 page 21 says that the "vehicle may be equipped with speed sensitive control volume for audio." Well, my radio does have the selection for it, but honestly I can't tell if the volume adjusts itself. So, if the radio has this feature, does it necessarily follow that it works in the Frontier? I'm thinking that the instructions are generic and that this feature is only found in more upscale models. I have the "upgraded" 6CD radio (w/steering wheel controls) but the base radio dosen't have this according to the manual.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

That is the same radio I have, and mine has the SSV function. Keep pushing the button on the right, the SSV option is after the bass/mid/balance... You can turn it on with that button.

Jeff


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I just leave the SSV off since it's easy to control the volume w/ the steering wheel controls. Never checked it as to how much it raises the volume according to your speed.


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I actually find it kind of handy. With it set on 'high' it seems to adjust itself around 30-35 mph and then around 50-60 mph.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

yes, if you push in the bottom right knob on the radio and keep pushing it through the options, you will eventually arrive at the SSV control.. i feel that the medium setting works well..


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I had mine set to High when I had the Banks Exhaust installed, I have since set it to Mid, and it works great! If your truck has it, ans it's working, (and you still have the stock exhaust) you will notice it if you have it set to High! It can get pretty loud at highway speeds!


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I found that the Low and Mid settings didn't seem to do much, but the High works well. I imagine that the L-M-H settings control the amount of volume increase at each mph setpoint.

Besides, it's a rush  when you go boiling up an on-ramp with some Metallica playing and your foot in the floor and you hit 60 and the music gets LOUDER. Awesome!!! It gets louder again at 80 mph, but don't ask me how I know that.  

Sorry, the teenager in me got loose for a minute.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

unfortunately, the ssv feature is not available w/ the 05' se model. i have the single disc basic unit and i could not find it. i am always turning the volume up and down during my highway commute and it would of been nice to have. :thumbdwn:


----------

